# Ufc 168



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Not sure if anyone else watched the fights last night. If not I invite you to ruin your day by looking at this pic:

Warning: shows a nasty leg break!

http://mmajunkie.com/2013/12/photo-...va-breaks-his-leg-at-ufc-168-warning-graphic/.

Ughhh...


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Got together with a bunch of buddies for the fights last night. Nobody would've ever guessed the outcome of that one! It was hard to see what had happened until they showed the first replay! That was nasty! Sad to see Silva go out like that!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

bigdaddyx4 said:


> Got together with a bunch of buddies for the fights last night. Nobody would've ever guessed the outcome of that one! It was hard to see what had happened until they showed the first replay! That was nasty! Sad to see Silva go out like that!


I agree. He went down and I was really confused. I was like what the heck happened. And then the replay came.... Sad end of a dynasty!


----------

